# Headlight plastic covers - yellow and dull



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

THe plastice headlight covers on my 1996 nissan altima are kind of yellow and dull. Is there a way to bring back the shine? any suggestions are appreciated.

thanks
eddie

Happy turkey day all!


----------



## DR.ZED (Sep 26, 2004)

Eddie57 said:


> THe plastice headlight covers on my 1996 nissan altima are kind of yellow and dull. Is there a way to bring back the shine? any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> eddie
> ...


I just went through this, but mine weren't yellow per se.

There is a great product that I used from McGuiars I believe. Its a plastic cleaner. Essentially it fills in scratches etc... and brings out the plastic's original condition.

It worked very well for my front and rear lights. I wasn't too pleased with the headlight output, so I also took both headlight units out of the car, with the intention of breaking the seal and cleaning the inside. That didn't happen, so I just washed them out then added a bit of dish detergent and some hot water and shook the lens assembly to clean it. 

There was a definite difference, and the lens is much clearer.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

DR.ZED said:


> I just went through this, but mine weren't yellow per se.
> 
> There is a great product that I used from McGuiars I believe. Its a plastic cleaner. Essentially it fills in scratches etc... and brings out the plastic's original condition.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.

Eddie


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you can put them in the oven at about 175 (i think thats correct temp) degrees for 10min. and they should come apart then you can clean them out with out leaving water marks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

brasso and neverdull also work for me. but its going to depend on how yellow they really are.


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

just curious, the headlight stains are from the outside or from inside the assembly? Im getting new tails and thinking head lights but if i can clean the headlights its will save me sum cash. Do you have to pry off the plastic lense? or just use those products on the outside?

ps. can you tell im bored at work


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi [on the outside]I use toothpaste :woowoo: :idhitit:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Meguire's Mirror Glaze #10 & #17....clear plastic cleaner and polisher...Run about $20 for the pair.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hmmm, you revived an 04 thread for that?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

DUDE, I don't mean to diss all of you, but no. The easiest way to get rid of this is rubbing compound. It cleans all the guck off in like 5 min. You have to rub the hell off but they look like new afterwards. Make sure to put on some wax afterwards, good luck.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

oh a can of turtle wax rubbing compound runs for like 2.50! Cheap too


----------



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

WD-40 worked for me!


----------



## 95 altima gxe (Jul 21, 2008)

*yellow headlight?*

i tell you what go to headlight cleaner, repair and restoration and they have the best headlgith cleaner for $16, i bought it and holy crap, i couldnt believe the difference, before i used this headlgiht cleaner, i could barley see, now i can see 20+ feet more, i recommend this prodcut to eveyrone


----------

